# The Love That Started It All



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

A handsome old man he was, too.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

aww...what a touching story! such a handsome boy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story and picture. Last year I become a first time owner of this wonderful breed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute. Sam was a beautiful boy and now running free with our pups at the bridge. He is teaching Ike now all the ropes on being a good pup. Sam is honored that you loved him so much you want to share your love with another puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a distinguished gentleman Sam was. I can see in his eyes how he set the hook.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Sam


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Sam


steve the pictures you make are incredibly beautiful and movinv.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful words of love for a wonderful Golden boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a truly beautiful boy. And you did it again Steve, that pic is breathtaking.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sam was a beautiful old guy and must have been just as beautiful as pup. I know you still miss him. There is just something about goldens that once you own one, y9u just can't seem to be without one.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think you will be owned by the breed forever now that you have found what love they give. Sam looked a true gentleman - so wise and all knowing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words for Sam. Thank You Sharlin for the beautiful "upgrade" It's been a year, but seems like yesterday. This is the first time since his passing that I've had an outlet and a place brimming with empathy. All your kind words are greatly appreciated. I wish Ike could have met Sam


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful Sam. He was so gorgeous. 

Steve, the picture is a wonderful tribute. It reminds me of Tolkien's words about our travel into the west: _“…the grey rain-curtain turned all to silver glass and was rolled back, and he beheld white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise.” _ May it be such a glorious trip for us all.


----------

